# Black list for Deadbeats?



## swmnhay

Was thinking wouldn't it be nice if there was a list for deadbeats,people that pass bad checks or don't pay.Be able to look them up and see if anyone got a bad check from them,or didn't get pd.Was thinking about this after delivering net 90 miles away and talking with the guy find out we both had problems collecting from same guy 1/2 way between us.I got a bad check for a generator,I repoed it.He was owed for hay and got a judgement in court and got a garnishment on his milk check and got pd monthly.

I do look at Mn Courts and can see if anyone filed a claim against them.That can be quite interesting.









To do the Credit Rating a guy would need their SS number so thats not an option.

I suppose the liability of posting someones names would keep it from happening??Somehow do it annonimisly?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I ask my customers to put their ss# on their check if it's not on there. You would be surprised how many will do that. Damn if I would!


----------



## Vol

I dont give my social to hardly no one anymore.....whenever I fill out a new form...i.e. Dentist office....if it asks for SS# I just leave it blank and I dont say anything about it......they dont ever ask. Very few places I give it to....just places where I have to apply for credit.....like John Deere or GMC







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> I dont give my social to hardly no one anymore.....whenever I fill out a new form...i.e. Dentist office....if it asks for SS# I just leave it blank and I dont say anything about it......they dont ever ask. Very few places I give it to....just places where I have to apply for credit.....like John Deere or GMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Regards, Mike


Me either,no way would I give it out.

I do have friends in other bussinesses and we do compare notes on people that do bussiness with us.That helps locally but if get out 50+ miles it gets harder to check on people.


----------



## mlappin

I agree, the liability would be an issue. Considering we graduate more lawyers than anything else, a lot of hungry lawyers just starting out that will sue for anything just for the business. Need to start graduating more useful people, like garbage collectors, chicken sexers and door stops instead of lawyers.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

How about make em pie tasters?


----------



## downtownjr

mlappin said:


> I agree, the liability would be an issue. Considering we graduate more lawyers than anything else, a lot of hungry lawyers just starting out that will sue for anything just for the business. Need to start graduating more useful people, like garbage collectors, chicken sexers and door stops instead of lawyers.


Hear, Hear...man can I attest to that!


----------



## rjmoses

mlappin said:


> ....Considering we graduate more lawyers than anything else, a lot of hungry lawyers just starting out that will sue for anything just for the business.......


The US produces 70% of the garbage in the world and has 70% of the lawyers. Do you think there might be a correlation?

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg

rjmoses said:


> The US produces 70% of the garbage in the world and has 70% of the lawyers. Do you think there might be a correlation?
> 
> Ralph


That's funny....btw what's a milk check? I have never heard of such, and you can garnish it? I mean do y'all get cheese and milk from the idiots in Washington or does the guy work at a milk farm.....I have thoughts of Alaska and the oil checks and can't help but think of cheese and milk checks to all the peeps in Mn. But y'all did elect that idiot to represent you, maybe he got everybody a check for milk, maybe that's why he got reelected


----------



## shortrow

rjmoses said:


> The US produces 70% of the garbage in the world and has 70% of the lawyers. Do you think there might be a correlation?
> 
> Ralph


Y'all know how to save a drowning lawyer? Take yer foot off his head!!


----------



## swmnhay

Stopped to get a 12 pack of adult beverage on way home from field last night.They had a picture frame with bad checks under glass hanging on wall for everyone to see.


----------



## steve in IN

Isnt Angies List the same as a deadbeat list? I know other producers and we all compare and let each other know about the bad checks and who is a pain in the ass. I am really enjoying telling people that called last year and laughed about price of hay that this year I have no extra.


----------



## Will 400m

somedevildawg said:


> That's funny....btw what's a milk check? I have never heard of such, and you can garnish it? I mean do y'all get cheese and milk from the idiots in Washington or does the guy work at a milk farm.....I have thoughts of Alaska and the oil checks and can't help but think of cheese and milk checks to all the peeps in Mn. But y'all did elect that idiot to represent you, maybe he got everybody a check for milk, maybe that's why he got reelected


The milk check comes from the company the guy sell's his milk to. See the cows eat the hay the guy didn't pay for and then make milk from it and the dead beat sell's the milk and get's a check for it. Now the goverment takes part of that income and repays the guy who sold the hay.


----------



## swmnhay

Guy gives me a call last night enquiring about corn stalk bales.His custom calf grower is short of what he needs.The grower is responsible for the stalks so the cattle owner is just going to have him call me.So anyway it gave me a little time to do a little research.Talked to another guy that has done bussiness with him and their co got stuck for 28K a few yrs ago.Did a Courts search and he has another 44K judgement against him.Also 10 others had filed claims against him in the last few yrs.









Oh i forgot to mention he has a race car.









The cattle owners money is good,but I asked who was to pay for it and it is the custom grower..So if he needs them I think i'll ask the owner to gaurentee payment ot take it out of the yardage.









Or just going to get plowed under.


----------



## somedevildawg

I think that guy wanted to steal some of my hay.....sent him packing. How do people like that get by in life? I couldn't sleep at night, but that's me, lots do.


----------



## kyfred

swmnhay said:


> Stopped to get a 12 pack of adult beverage on way home from field last night.They had a picture frame with bad checks under glass hanging on wall for everyone to see.


There used to be a feed store where dad used to get corn ground and cattle supplies and the owner had several bad checks in a big picture frame on the wall by the cash register for everyone to see.


----------



## swmnhay

I betting all the deadbeats voted for Obbummer.They feel entitiled to the hay.


----------



## IslandBreeze

Have u guys ever thought about using a plug in device for ur cell phone called 4 square? It runs a credit card through it & guarantees u payment. I have some construction buddies that use it just so they don.t get stiffed anymore.

swmnhay, it's not only the deadbeats that voted for Obama. I did a $3400 horse barn for a couple & the older guy gave me a lecture why Obama was so bad & why he was such a great fiscal conservative. I couldn't find them when the job got done, he finally calls me the next day & tells me that his mortgage is $2100/month, they're 2 months behind & he can't pay me. I finally muscled $2500 out of him over 5 weeks & I'm still trying to get the final $900 from him. Deadbeats r deadbeats


----------



## deadmoose

IslandBreeze said:


> swmnhay, it's not only the deadbeats that voted for Obama. I did a $3400 horse barn for a couple & the older guy gave me a lecture why Obama was so bad & why he was such a great fiscal conservative. I couldn't find them when the job got done, he finally calls me the next day & tells me that his mortgage is $2100/month, they're 2 months behind & he can't pay me. I finally muscled $2500 out of him over 5 weeks & I'm still trying to get the final $900 from him. Deadbeats r deadbeats


Yes. Some deadbeats are brighter than others. They are all still deadbeats though.


----------



## mlappin

IslandBreeze said:


> Have u guys ever thought about using a plug in device for ur cell phone called 4 square? It runs a credit card through it & guarantees u payment. I have some construction buddies that use it just so they don.t get stiffed anymore.
> 
> swmnhay, it's not only the deadbeats that voted for Obama. I did a $3400 horse barn for a couple & the older guy gave me a lecture why Obama was so bad & why he was such a great fiscal conservative. I couldn't find them when the job got done, he finally calls me the next day & tells me that his mortgage is $2100/month, they're 2 months behind & he can't pay me. I finally muscled $2500 out of him over 5 weeks & I'm still trying to get the final $900 from him. Deadbeats r deadbeats


My uncle has a construction business as well, anybody that he doesn't know is required to pay a 1/3 up front, a 1/3 half way thru and the remainder upon completion.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> My uncle has a construction business as well, anybody that he doesn't know is required to pay a 1/3 up front, a 1/3 half way thru and the remainder upon completion.


I've heard of people getting burnt from the contractors also.Pay a 1/3 rd down and they fly the coup.Good reason to do bizz with someone you know local.


----------



## IslandBreeze

That was the problem with this couple. I knew of the lady because she was my wifes Rn nursing professor. My wife got along with her, the lady spoke highly of my wife & they sometimes work n the same area of the hospital. All I know is she makes a b-line the other way when she see's my wife.

I usally take 1/2 down or a material only payment just so this won't happen. For some reason I can stomach somebody not paying me for labor more than I can stomach paying for their materials.


----------

